# Layout Track Design



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

I am thinking about making my first layout. It is going to be on a 4x8 Foot Table. These two pictures show the outer and inner track designs I have for my N-scale layout. It will be with EZ-Track.


----------



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is the inner track


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Things look pretty good, just be careful on the outer loop with those "S"-curves on the lower run. I'm not necessarily saying they should go, but keep them as gentile as possible, especially if you plan on running long trains. Shapes like that can cause problems with derailments.

Other then that it looks like a great place to start. Now you need to start thinking about adding some sidings to serve some industries (that will help keep things interesting).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you plan to have turnouts to connect the two ovals? Seems
that would offer a lot more operating moves. If you do, place
insulated joiners or gap the rails so you can have individual control
over each oval with two power packs if you go DC, but you can
omit the insulators if you go with DCC. One DCC controller can
control many locos.

Don


----------

